# Logan 200 Spindle Stop



## Mork (Mar 5, 2016)

I've needed some way to index the depth in my chuck or a way to stop a bar mid ways through the head stock bore. Today I finally figured out how to do it.


----------



## ARKnack (Mar 6, 2016)

Pretty slick idea. It took me a bit to figure out how it work. Looks like you used a wedge anchor and drilled through it for the rod. How did you aligned the holes for the set screw?


----------



## Mork (Mar 6, 2016)

Yeah...  a concrete anchor with a hold in it... interesting, maybe I should have tried drilling 3/4" concrete anchor. But hey...  it's fun taking the long way around ) . I basically drilled a deep hole in the end of a 3/4" rod, used the hole for my dead center and then turned the taper and threads. Of course the other pieces I used a boring bar to cut the taper. Anyway, to answer your question, I tightened the assembly until it was snug inside the spindle and them pulled it out. Then I drilled through both pieces. Of course I then thread the outer piece and enlarged the hole in the other piece.


----------

